# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  SOS!!! πολυ αρρωστη καρδερινα...

## mikelos

Χαιρετω ολα τα παιδια και χαιρομαι που βρηκα αυτο το site ωστε να μαθαινω αρκετα πραγματα για τα πουλια.

Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι εχω εδω και ενα μηνα μια καρδερινα.Δεν γνωριζω πολλα απο πουλια και ειναι το πρωτο μου.Αλλα ολα μου τα χρονια η μητερα μου ειχα πολλα πουλια.
Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι στα καλα καθουμενα απο χθες το βραδυ το βλεπω να καθεται στο πατωμα.
Σημερα απο το πρωι ειναι στο πατωμα και κοιμαται συνεχεια.
Πριν λιγο τον επιασα να δω αν εχει τιποτα αλλα απλα με τσιμπαγε.Τον εβαλα μεσα αλλα επεσε με το παλι για 3 δευτερα και μετα σηκωθηκε.Τον ξαναεπιασα τον εβαλα στην τροφη διπλα αλλα ξανα κατεβηκε και σε 5 λεπτα ξανακοιμηθηκε.
Δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι αρσενικο η θυλυκο και το μονο που το ταιζω ειναι τα σπορακια του και βιταμινη κιτρινι.ΤΙποτα αλλο δεν εχει φαι.
Η κουτσουλιες του ειναι λευκες.Τωρα δεν βλεπω τιποτα αλλο.
Τι μπορω να κανω γιατι δεν τον βλεπω καθολου καλα.Ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

μιχαλη το πουλακι ειναι αρρωστο και αν εχει μονο λευκο στις κουτσουλιες ισως ειναι και πολυ σοβαρα.ειδικα αν το χρωμα τους δεν αλλαξε ξαφνικα αλλα ηταν μερες μονο λευκες.στο εσωτερικο τους υπαρχει αλλος χρωματισμος και πιος;

βαλε στον πατο ασπρο χαρτι ,βγαλε φωτο τις σκουτσουλιες  και ανεβασε της να τις δουμε 


το πουλακι αν δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι ειναι πιασμενο απο τη φυση.αυτο απο μονο του δημιουργει συνθηκες εξασθενισης της αμυνας του οργανισμου σε πολλα απο αυτα .δες εδω
http://jk21.yooblog.gr/?cat=15138

εχεις ανεβασει το ποστ στην κατηγορια των καναρινιων .υπαρχει ειδικη κατηγορια κατω απο συγκεκριμενους κανονες για τα αγριοπουλια στο φορουμ.υποθετω το θεμα σου θα μεταφερθει εκει
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewforum.php?f=72

----------


## mikelos

Δυστυχως τωρα που μιλαμε ειναι πεσμενο μεσα και λιγοψιχα.
Ανοιγοκλεινη το στοματακι του μονο...

----------


## mikelos

[quote="jk21"]μιχαλη το πουλακι ειναι αρρωστο και αν εχει μονο λευκο στις κουτσουλιες ισως ειναι και πολυ σοβαρα.ειδικα αν το χρωμα τους δεν αλλαξε ξαφνικα αλλα ηταν μερες μονο λευκες.στο εσωτερικο τους υπαρχει αλλος χρωματισμος και πιος;

βαλε στον πατο ασπρο χαρτι ,βγαλε φωτο τις σκουτσουλιες  και ανεβασε της να τις δουμε 


το πουλακι αν δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι ειναι πιασμενο απο τη φυση.αυτο απο μονο του δημιουργει συνθηκες εξασθενισης της αμυνας του οργανισμου σε πολλα απο αυτα .δες εδω
http://jk21.yooblog.gr/?cat=15138

εχεις ανεβασει το ποστ στην κατηγορια των καναρινιων .υπαρχει ειδικη κατηγορια κατω απο συγκεκριμενους κανονες για τα αγριοπουλια στο φορουμ.υποθετω το θεμα σου θα μεταφερθει εκει
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewforum.php?f=72[/quote


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα δυστηχως πριν λιγο εφυγε.Το γαμωτο ειναι 2 ωρες ελειπα και τωρα που γυριζα το ειδα χαμο να λιγοψιχα.
Σε μερικα λεπτα σπαρταρισε λιγο και παπαλα.
Μαλλον ειναι το πρωτο και το τελευταιο πουλι που περνω...

----------


## mikelos

:sad:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κριμα για το πουλακι και για εσενα που σιγουρα ειχες δεθει μαζι του...
ενημερωσου,διαβασε και κανε μια νεα αρχη με περισσοτερες γνωσεις...απο που το πηρες το πουλακι?

----------


## Antigoni87

Λυπάμαι για την καρδερινούλα...  ::   :sad:  
Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να μην είναι το πρώτο και τελευταίο πουλάκι που παίρνεις, απλώς να είναι το τελευταίο ιθαγενές/αγριοπούλι που θα δεχτείς να φροντίσεις! 
Αν ήταν πιασμένο, όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης, δεν θα είχε αναπτύξει άμυνες στον οργανισμό του για περιβάλλοντα διαφορετικά του φυσικού του (χώρια το στρες της αιχμαλωσίας, που είναι μεγάλο).
Ας ησυχάσει τώρα... Είναι όμορφο να φροντίζεις ζώα και πτηνά, οπότε μην το βάλεις κάτω αν τα αγαπάς! Απλώς φρόντισε ένα είδος που να ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι άγριο   ::  
Τουλάχιστον το φρόντισες όσο μπορούσες, κι εκείνο το ξέρει

----------


## jk21

μιχαλη τα πουλια πολλες φορες ακομα και οταν τα προσεχουμε οσο μπορουμε ( και γω πιστευω οτι εσυ οσο ηξερες ,το εκανες)  αρρωσταινουν οπως αρρωστενουμε και μεις οι ανθρωποι.το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι μπορει να ειχε ηδη προβλημα που απλα ειδες την τελικη εκδηλωση του τωρα (τα πουλια και ειδικα τα αγρια εχουν τη συνηθεια για λογους επιβιωσης απο θηρευτες να προσπαθουν να κρυψουν το προβλημα τους)  και να μην αρρωστησε στα χερια σου.επισης το οτι ειναι αγριοπουλι που καποιοι βιαια το πηραν απο τη φυση και το εκλεισαν σε κλουβι ,ειναι λογικο να επαυξησει το στρεσσαρισμα του και να επιδεινωσει την αρρωστεια.στο λινκ που σου εδωσα λεει πολλα.

δες απο που καταληγουν τα αγριοπουλια στα πετσοπ
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4dcg...7/2007_1286746

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν το ηξερες.

υπαρχουν πουλια που απο δεκατιες ,αιωνες ειναι πια σε κλουβια και δυστυχως εχουν χασει καποια βασικα ενστικτα επαναφορας στη φυση.σε αυτα μπορεις να προσφερεις την φανερη αγαπη που εχεις για τα πουλακια   :winky:

----------


## xXx

Μιχάλη λυπάμαι για το πουλάκι καταρχήν αλλά αν φτάσει ένα καρδερινάκι σε σημείο τέτοιο όπως το περιέγραφες είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα...ας μην επεκταθώ άλλο επ' αυτού απλά θα ήθελα να σταθώ σε αυτό που ανέφερες ''Μαλλον ειναι το πρωτο και το τελευταιο πουλι που περνω...'' γιατί νομίζω ότι εδώ είσαι λάθος...μερικές φορές πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι είναι πάνω από το χέρι μας και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι ή απλά είναι αργά επειδή είναι πολύ προσωρημένη η κατάστασή του....ξέρεις πόσες φορές ως τώρα ξεψύχησαν πουλιά στα χέρια μου??....και εγώ όμως ήμουν εκεί και προσπαθούσα έστω και την ύστατη στιγμή να το σώσω και ας ήξερα ότι θα ''φύγει'' και ας ήμουν πάνω από 100% σίγουρος, το κρατούσα στο χέρι μου και του χάιδευα το κεφάλι του, προσπαθούσα να του δώσω ότι μπορώ εκείνη τη στιγμή που σπαρταρούσε και βαριανάσαινε στα χέρια μου, προσπαθούσα να του δώσω να πιει νερό ακόμα και όταν αυτό πλέον είχε κλείσει τα ματάκια του και είχε γύρει το κεφαλάκι του προς τα κάτω και ήταν νεκρό, επειδή δεν ήθελα να το πιστέψω ότι το έχασα...και όμως ήταν πάνω από τις δυνάμεις μου φίλε αλλά εγώ θα τα αγαπάω και δεν τα ξεχνώ ποτέ...είναι πιστεύω ''δώρο'' το να έχει ένα πουλάκι ακόμη και στη ''φυλακή'' του και να το φροντίζεις και να κάνεις ότι μπορείς για αυτό, να το νιώθεις σαν παιδί σου μερικές φορές και να μην μπορείς να είσαι μακριά του άλλες τόσες, να το βλέπεις να σου μιλά ή να σου κελαηδάει, να είναι αυτό το πρώτο πλάσμα που θα φροντίσεις μόλις ξυπνήσεις το πρωί...νομίζω ότι ένας νέος φίλος θα έρθει και θα πάρει τη θέση από το καρδερινάκι σου που θα τον αγαπάς και θα σε αγαπάει και αυτός αμοιβαία   ::

----------


## fadom1

ε οχι και ετσι ρ παιδί μου... αν είσαι προσεκτικός κατά της αγορά θα είσαι οκ από εδώ και πέρα..οι περισσότερες καρδερίνες που υπάρχουν στα πετ διστυχώς είναι πιασμένες και γι' αυτό δν αγοράζω.... μάλιστα πολοί το λεν και με καμάρι..κοίτα κάτι άγρια που μου έφεραν προχτές!!αστερια!!ελεος... τεσπα.. αν πάρουμε τη χειρώτερη περπτωση, το πουλί έπαθε άσπρη διάροια και είναι υπερβολικά επικύνδινη για τα πουλιά και εξερετικά μεταδωτική.. μπορεί να εξαφανίσει ολόκληρο σμήνος σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα..κριμα πάντως για το πουλάκι.. αν θες πάλι κάτι αντίστοιχο βρες κάποιον που να τα εκτρέφει και μην πας σε πετ σοπ.. γενικά ακόμη και αν την πουλάει(υπάρχουν εκτροφείς που τα χαρίζουν πολλά από τα πουλιά τους) δεν είναι ακριβό πουλί ( αλλά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και με ένα καναρινάκι..) μην απογοητεύεσαι.. όλοι έχουμε χάσει πουλιά.. μέσα στον κύκλο της ζωής είναι και ο θάνατος τι να κάνουμε..;

----------


## mikelos

Ευχαριστω για τα λογια σας πιστευω σε λιγο καιρο να παρω ενα αλλο.Ακομα και απο εδω απο το forum.

----------


## angelfarm

λυπαμαι......ελπιζω το επομενω αν τελικα παρεις να ειναι ενα πουλακι που να μην ειναι "αγριοπουλο"..................

συγγνωμη για το offtopic:οι ασπρες κουτσουλιες τι μπορει να σημαινουν..??γιατι το ζεμπρακι μου μονο ασπρες κανει!!

----------


## angelfarm

:sad:   :sad:

----------


## fadom1

ανάλογα.. μπορεί να είναι και από τη διατροφή του ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο.. πάντως αν είναι σχετικά ασχημάτιστες, κολάνε κ βλέπεις να κρέμει σαν κλοστή από τον ποπό του πουλιού, μυρίζουν και πραφανώς βλέπεις και τη φυσική κατάσταση του πουλιού να πέφτει, είναι αρκετά δύσκολα τα πράγματα.. απολμανση σε όλα τα κλουβιά, ξεχωρίζεις σε καραντίνα τα άρρωστα και όσα ήρθαν σε επαφή με αυτά και ψάχνεις για φάρμακα.. απ' όσο έχω διαβάσει θυλικά που έχουν περάσει ασπρη διάροια δεν πρέπει να μπουν στην αναπαραγωγή ξανα..

----------

